# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Rode/paarse ontstoken bultjes op mijn vingers

## Jaina

Hoi,

Ieder jaar als het kouder wordt dan krijg ik bultjes op mijn vingers. In het begin jeuken ze een héél klein beetje, en daarna worden ze rood/paarsig. Ik heb vaak koude handen, en nekpijn. Ookal bij heeel veel artsen geweest, en niemand kwam verder dan het feit dat mijn bloedvaten gaan ontsteken als het kouder wordt.

Ik draag altijd handschoenen, en doe er alles aan om warme handen te krijgen. Maar de enige manier is sporten, of slapen. M'n moeder zegt dat 't ook wel eens te maken kan hebben met het feit dat m'n nek zo vast zit, dat het niet doorstroomt. Nouja, ik ben in ieder geval ten einde raad, en zou het heel fijn vinden als mensen reageren, en me tips geven.

Thanks alvast, Jaina.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Jaina,

Vervelend dat je nekpijn en koude handen hebt en bij kou bultjes krijgt!
Wat voor behandelingen heb je al gehad?
Zou inderdaad kunnen dat door de nekpijn het bloed niet goed doorstroomt...
Ben je al in behandeling geweest bij een fysiotherapeut, chiropractor of iets dergelijks om ervoor te zorgen dat je nek minder vast zit?
Ik heb even verder gekeken naar die bultjes die jij beschrijft, mijn moeder heeft dat ook altijd en smeert zich in met allerlei zalfjes en heeft ooit een kuur ervoor gehad waardoor het beterde...
Ben je al bij een dermatoloog (huidarts) geweest met die bultjes? 
Misschien dat je het volgende hebt?:

*Koude-urticaria*
Koude-urticaria is een zeldzame vorm van urticaria waarbij de klachten worden uitgelokt door blootstelling aan koude. Er wordt geschat dat per honderd mensen met urticaria er 3 of 4 last hebben van koude-urticaria.
*Hoe ontstaat het*
Net als bij de andere vormen van urticaria wordt bij koude-urticaria de verschijnselen veroorzaakt door vrijlating van histamine in de huid. Men neemt aan dat de IgE antistoffen die bij deze “histamine-release” zijn betrokken gericht zijn tegen een eiwit die normaal vrijkomt tijdens koude blootstelling of in zeldzame gevallen tegen een abnormaal eiwit (bijv. cryoglobulines).
Bij 96% van de gevallen van koude-urticaria is er geen duidelijke oorzaak aantoonbaar.
In de minderheid van de gevallen wordt koude-urticaria geassocieerd met een aantal zeldzame syndromen.
*Wat zijn de verschijnselen*
Binnen een kwartier tot een half uur na blootstelling aan koude ontstaan er de kenmerkende galbulten soms gepaard met onderhuidse zwellingen. Bij een ernstige algemene reactie kan de patiënt ook klachten krijgen van “opvliegers” , hartkloppingen, hoofdpijn en bewustzijnsverlies; er kan dus zelfs een anafylactische shock optreden. Er bestaan verschillende vormen.
1. DIRECTE KOUDE-CONTACT URTICARIA
Dit is de meest voorkomende vorm . Hierbij ontstaan de verschijnselen binnen enkele minuten na contact met koude. Bij de zeldzamere “vertraagde type” ontstaan de bulten pas na enkele uren. De galbulten blijven zo’n paar minuten tot een uur bestaan. Het komt met name bij jongvolwassenen voor. Soms gaat er een luchtweginfectie, ziekte van Pfeiffer of insectenbeten aan vooraf, maar de exacte relatie met deze ziekten is nog onduidelijk. Belangrijke uitlokkende momenten zijn koude winden, koude regen, drinken van koude dranken (hierbij ook zwelling mond) en koude douche of bad. Bewusteloosheid en zelfs verdrinking zijn bij de laatste twee voorbeelden gemeld.
2. CRYOGLOBULINAEMIE
Deze vorm is zeer zeldzaam en komt bij ongeveer 1% van de gevallen van koude-urticaria voor. Bij deze aandoening worden antistoffen gemaakt tegen afwijkende eiwittten , cryoglobulines, die in het bloed worden aangemaakt bij koude blootstelling. Cryoglobulinemie kan op zichzelf bestaan maar kan ook veroorzaakt worden door een onderliggende ziekte zoals leukemie, ziekte van Pfeiffer of bepaalde bindweefselziekten.
Bij de oorzakelijke ziektebeelden worden behalve urticaria ook vaak andere verschijnselen gezien zoals het fenomeen van Raynaud, blauwpaarse verkleuringen van de huid en huidinfarcten.
3. FAMILIAIRE VORMEN
Sommige vormen van koude-urticaria worden erfelijk overgedragen. Er is hierbij sprake van een “autosomaal dominante overerving”, d.w.z. de kans dat de ziekte bij de nakomelingen wordt overgedragen is 50%. De wat meer rode galbulten zijn hierbij pijnlijk en treden na enkele minuten op na blootsteling aan kou ( de onmiddellijke vorm) óf pas na 9 tot 18 uur (vertraagde vorm) en kunnen dan tot zo’n 48 uur blijven bestaan. Een reactie gaat vaak gepaard met een algehele malaise (hoofdpijn, koorts, gewrichtspijn). De eerste verschijnselen treden al tijdens de kinderleeftijd op.
*Hoe wordt de diagnose gesteld*
PROVOCATIETEST
Aanbrengen van een ijsblokje in een plastic zakje op de huid voor 20 minuten leidt tot vorming van galbulten binnen 15 minuten ( de zogenaamde “ijsblokjestest”). Opvallend is dat deze test bij de familiaire vormen negatief is.
ORIENTEREND BLOEDONDERZOEK
Er wordt een beperkt bloedonderzoek verricht om de belangrijkste oorzaken uit te sluiten.
Hierbij wordt ook het gehalte aan cryoglobuline in het bloed bepaald.
VRAGENLIJST
U wordt gevraagd een speciaal voor urticaria opgestelde VRAGENLIJST in te vullen waarbij navraag wordt gedaan naar andere oorzaken en situaties die te maken kunnen hebben met het ontstaan van uw huidafwijkingen.
Bij een tweede bezoek aan uw huidarts worden de antwoorden op de vragen met u doorgenomen. Door het samen napluizen van een mogelijke oorzaak lost een groot aantal gevallen reeds op, zonder dat uitgebreide onderzoek noodzakelijk is.
*Wat is de behandeling*
Bij koude-urticaria is preventie van koude de belangrijkste behandeling. Er bestaan de volgende symptomatische behandelingen.
ANTIHISTAMINICA
U krijgt een behandeling met een antihistaminicum voorgeschreven die de reacties kunnen onderdrukken. Meest toegepaste middel is ketotifen, tweemaal daags 1 mg. Deze behandeling duurt meestal een aantal jaren, waarna op geleide van de klachten de dosering afgebouwd kan worden.
AFWERREMMENDE MIDDELEN
Bij onvoldoende effect van een antihistaminicum kan uw huidarts besluiten u te behandelen met afweerremmende middelen, zoals prednisolon en ciclosporine.
WAT TE DOEN BIJ EEN ANAFYLACTISCHE SHOCK
Bij een anafylactische shock dient u zo snel mogelijk op de eerste hulp van de dichtstbijzijnde ziekenhuis te worden behandeld.
Mensen die ooit een anafylactische shock hebben doorgemaakt doen er goed aan om een eerste hulp set bij zich te dragen bevattende onder andere Epipen. Dit is een adrenaline bevattende injectie spuit die u in de spier kan spuiten indien u een nieuwe anafylactische shock voelt aankomen.
DESENBILISEREN TEGEN KOUDE
Er bestaan desensibilisatiemethoden om je tegen de koude ongevoelig te maken. De patiënt dient zeer gemotiveerd te zijn. De behandeling is tevens zeer intensief en langdurig en niet altijd werkzaam. De patiënt maakt dagelijks, stapsgewijs steeds meer contact met koud water, enerzijds door toename van de contacttijd en anderzijds door toename van de grootte van het blootgesteld lichaamsoppervlak. Omdat er kans bestaat op een anafylactische shock vindt desensibilisatie altijd in het ziekenhuis plaats.
*Wat kunt u zelf eraan doen*
Afhankelijk van de ernst van de klachten dienen patiënten zich min of meer tegen koude te weren:
* Vermijd koude winden en regen
* Vermijd koude dranken, geen ijsblokjes gebruiken
* Vemijd koude douche of bad
* Vermijd snelle afkoeling (bijv. na het douchen of baden)
* Beter niet zwemmen in koud water. Eventueel zwemmen samen met een begeleider.
*Wat zijn de vooruitzichten*
Gemiddeld blijft de patiënt met de “gewone” vorm van koude-urticaria gedurende 5 tot 9 jaar last hebben van de klachten. De aandoening kan daarna spontaan verdwijnen. Bij goed respons op behandeling kan de ziekteduur enkele jaren worden bekort. De familiaire vorm blijft levenslang aanwezig. 
_(Bron: huidarts.com)_

Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

